
LibreOffice 6.0: Release Notes - based2
https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/6.0
======
okket
Discussion about the 6.0 release from 18 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16273046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16273046)
(156 comments)

